# New paint when to wax



## 23CAF

I had a repair done to a rear door which was sprayed, after lots of looking online I can’t find a concrete answer about when it’s safe to wax the new paint. I understand the new paint needs to out gas but some sites say it’s safe to wax after 30 days some say 60 days and have even read some that say 90 days. I know I should of asked the body shop but would rather get a answer on here as I know the shop does a good job with the painting but not sure if there experts on the out gasing process.


----------



## camerashy

I left mine 90 days but understand you can do it soon if it was dried using a heat source, mine wasn't


----------



## Mikej857

I had mine painted recently and I asked the painter who said I could do whatever I wanted as it had been baked so the paint was as good as it was gonna get and I added a layer of wax as soon as I got it home after a wash obviously and it's been several months with zero issues so I assume it'll depend if it was baked or air dried 

I did have issues with the blue rs I had, I detailed it and added a layer of sealant and then a wax and after a couple of weeks it formed micro blisters all over the car which turned out to be water trapped beneath the clear coat so my advice is speak to the painter because as least then you'll be covered shoukd anything happen, your following his advice so should anything happen he should stand by his word 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

Give it a month just to be safe.


----------



## Andyb0127

Any new paint work should be left for twelve weeks. Even tho it has been baked it still needs the solvents to evaporate out of it known the gassing off period. No sealants must be applied as it would stop the process and could cause problems with the new paint.


----------



## beatty599

If the paint work was baked in an oven it's safe to wax and ceramic coat straight away, if it wasn't baked, I've heard not to touch it for up to 6 months, but that also depends on their paint thinners etc. Best answer is from the bodyshop as then they'll cover you if it fails.


----------



## mikechesterman

Andyb0127 said:


> Any new paint work should be left for twelve weeks. Even tho it has been baked it still needs the solvents to evaporate out of it known the gassing off period. No sealants must be applied as it would stop the process and could cause problems with the new paint.


This is the correct answer.

Whether it was baked or not is irrelevant, it's still fresh paint. I tell all of my customers 12 weeks before any wax or coatings. A bodyshop-friendly polish is fine of course.

Some people will say it's fine after a month, but three months is going to be safe.


----------



## Tyrefitter

mikechesterman said:


> This is the correct answer.
> 
> Whether it was baked or not is irrelevant, it's still fresh paint. I tell all of my customers 12 months before any wax or coatings. A bodyshop-friendly polish is fine of course.
> 
> Some people will say it's fine after a month, but three months is going to be safe.


So if this is the case what if you took delivery of a new car & sent it straight to a detailed,,does he leave it months before detailing,,NO,,ive know guys buy new Rangerover sports & even gone to where they build them & seen theirs being built & within a couple of weeks taken delivery & gone straight to detainers.

Andy


----------



## Tyrefitter

mikechesterman said:


> This is the correct answer.
> 
> Whether it was baked or not is irrelevant, it's still fresh paint. I tell all of my customers 12 months before any wax or coatings. A bodyshop-friendly polish is fine of course.
> 
> Some people will say it's fine after a month, but three months is going to be safe.


So if this is the case what if you took delivery of a new car & sent it straight to a detailed,,does he leave it months before detailing,,NO,,ive know guys buy new Rangerover sports & even gone to where they build them & seen theirs being built & within a couple of weeks taken delivery & gone straight to detainers.

Andy


----------



## Leebo310

mikechesterman said:


> This is the correct answer.
> 
> Whether it was baked or not is irrelevant, it's still fresh paint. I tell all of my customers 12 months before any wax or coatings. A bodyshop-friendly polish is fine of course.
> 
> Some people will say it's fine after a month, but three months is going to be safe.


There is no way I would leave a brand new car with no protection for 12 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasr

This is something im testing right now actually. I painted up some side skirts for my car and they didnt come out the best..ive got a bit of bloom in a few bits. So i wetsanded and buffed it up and since its getting colder thought id repaint them in the spring now. But after 48 hours I slapped a coat of DSW on them. No booth so they had just air dried for 48 hours..its been a week so early days but no signs of anything at the moment. 

Though Its always been said 30-90 days.


----------



## [email protected]

So, no wax, no sealant and no coatings for 12 weeks?? 

No BSD
No c2v3
No spray 
No qd?? 
Nothing to give it some shine and beading to help with the dirt removal when washing... 
does that therefore mean no washing for 12 weeks as many of the home wash people I know will use a wax shampoo... 

Also a question I’ve been looking into a bit recently as a friend is getting a van painted and was asking me about protection after.


----------



## Andyb0127

Brand new cars when painted there paint drying system is different to a body shop. Same sort of principle but where it's different is that it will be dried at high bake, in a body shop the spray booth is low bake so it's different temperatures. So the paint cures and hardens a lot quicker where as a freshly painted car from a bodyshop will take longer to fully cure.


----------



## 23CAF

You said in your answer you tell your customers to not wax for 12 months, I was just checking you mean 12 months or did you mean 12 weeks


----------



## Sorin03

Andyb0127 said:


> Brand new cars when painted there paint drying system is different to a body shop. Same sort of principle but where it's different is that it will be dried at high bake, in a body shop the spray booth is low bake so it's different temperatures. So the paint cures and hardens a lot quicker where as a freshly painted car from a bodyshop will take longer to fully cure.


Hi friend, can you please links some source about this ? Also about 12 weeks waiting ..and so on ...i am getting trough a full paint job right now in a professional body shop , actually the dealer of the car i have , and they tell me something else, and also i read something else on manufacturer TDS from the paint system i used . I am very confuse and want not to mess up with my new paint. Thanks, Sorin!


----------



## mikechesterman

23CAF said:


> You said in your answer you tell your customers to not wax for 12 months, I was just checking you mean 12 months or did you mean 12 weeks


I know this is an old post, but I've only just seen it since it's been brought back to the top, but yes that as a typo. It should have said 12 weeks, not 12 months!

And as has been said elsewhere above, there's a big difference between the factory finishing process and the refinishing process, but how long does it take the average car to get from factory paint, to showroom, to customer anyway?


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Andyb0127 said:


> Even though it has been baked it still needs the solvents to evaporate out of it known the gassing off period.


I thought the car industry had gone water bourne? Are there solvents in waterbourne paints?


----------



## Sicskate

Andy from Sandy said:


> I thought the car industry had gone water bourne? Are there solvents in waterbourne paints?


Only the basecoat is water based...

Paints need time to naturally gas off before being coated.

Ever noticed how so many painters claim gun finish... But in reality it will drop back and require some sort of refinishing. This is because the paint will gas off and settle as it hardens.

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sorin03

Yes ,even waterborne base coat contain solvents like 10-15% , depending on brand. I choose to paint with solventbourne base coat and there are like 70-80%. I choose Glasurit ( a German brand) and they advise a 4-6 weeks waiting on a new fresh paint to be wash with chemicals . They say nothing about sealants, waxes...coatings. My bodyshop repair , from their experience advice me to do nothing in the next 10 days, then i can do what i want...wash, wax, seal...This is the reason i please Andy to get with more info's.


----------

